# Black Friday Sales



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is that time of year again and the ad's are showing up everywhere for the Black Friday sales. Rockler will have a 4 piece round over beading bit set for $9.99 and their 4 piece router accessoriy kit is 75% off... $9.99. Woodcraft sent out their half off gift card offer, ($25 gift card for $12.50) and a $10 gift certificate to regular email members. This is the place to post information on special sales. Please do not post ads for sales that other members can not access. If you haven't signed up for the sales flyers from Rockler, Woodcraft and Harbor Freight you should! Oak Park has upped the anti and is offering an extra 10% off of the sale prices until Friday. Tell us about sales you have spotted.


----------

